# Freeride / Downhill Hose MIT Taschen



## poo-cocktail (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiss es gibt hier so einige Hosen-Threads allerdings hab in keinem ne anständige Antwort gefunden.
Es gibts ja so einige Hosen für den Bereich allerdings so gut wie keine mit taschen. In so ner normalen kann man ja noch nicht mal seinen Schlüssel ordentlich verpacken.
Bin jetz schon etwas länger auf der suche nach einer langen Freeride oder Downhill hose mit Taschen am besten verschließbar.
Hatte jetz schon die Fox Access Pant 2009 und die TLD Rev pant hier zuhause allerdings sind beide Hosen eigentlich für über die Motocrossboots gedacht und mir viel zu weit um den Unterschenkel so das ich trotz Protektoren unter der Hose immernoch nen risen Sack Stoff um den Unterschenkel hab.  3Essen usw ist ja im moment alles nicht verfügbar und die Sombrio sind häßlich.

Hat vielleicht jemand noch weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## elmono (12. Dezember 2008)

Platzangst
Royal Racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (12. Dezember 2008)

es gibt einen thread "lässige lange freeride hose für den winter" oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Büscherammler (12. Dezember 2008)

O´Neal A10!! 

PS: Hab noch eine nagelneue in schwarz, Gr.36 (52) zu verkaufen!


----------



## heyho (12. Dezember 2008)

Schau mal bei

http://www.spacejunks.com/

(nicht abschrecken lassen, die Homepage ist ein wenig wild)

Das ist ein Schneider aus Hannover, der seit Jahren Bike-Hosen für alle Einsatzbereiche baut.
Ich habe zwei von ihm (1 lang, 1 kurz) und bin absolut zufrieden.
Taschen baut er nach Wunsch in die Hosen ein, ich habe z.B. eine Schlüsseltasche, eine Kleingeldtasche mit Reissverschluss, und dann noch eine am Oberschenkel für Karten, GPS etc. Die sind alle so gebaut, dass sie nicht stören und dass nichts rausfällt.
Dazu sind die Hosen massgeschneidert und können preislich mit den Markendingern mithalten.

Gruß
heyho


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. Dezember 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Platzangst
> Royal Racing



beide im moment nicht verfügbar, oder nicht meine größe oder häßlich.
hat noch wer nen vorschlag?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. Dezember 2008)

Die Rev Pant kann man doch über Klettverschluss unten zusammen machen. Auf jeden Fall die häßliche grüne vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. Dezember 2008)

die fox auch aber ich hab kein bock so nen riesen sack da unten  rumbaumeln zu haben. da passt ja der weihnachtsmann rein! 
vorallem nicht für das geld...


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. Dezember 2008)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> die fox auch aber ich hab kein bock so nen riesen sack da unten  rumbaumeln zu haben. da passt ja der weihnachtsmann rein!
> vorallem nicht für das geld...



Hmmm,
das mit dem dicken Sack unten rumbaumeln bin ich halt von Natur aus gewöhnt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Dezember 2008)

heyho schrieb:


> Schau mal bei
> 
> http://www.spacejunks.com/
> 
> ...



unterschreib ich glatt.
gerrits hosen sind genial. habe schon zwei von ihm und es werden sicher noch mehr werden.


sehr haltbar, sehr schick, sehr funktional und 100%ig passend.
insbesondere die Details wie integrierte Gürtel, Schlauchtaschen, intelligente weiche Beinabschlüsse usw können sich echt sehen lassen.
Auch preislich müssen sich diese Hosen nicht vor der (mit verlaub oft sehr hässlichen) Konkurrenz verstecken.

nicht so ein sack der irgendwie auf dem arsch hängt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ewoq (12. Dezember 2008)

lol?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (13. Dezember 2008)

Sombrio
Meine Shorts hat eine kleine Tasche für Liftkarte und Schlüssel und eine etwas größere für ein Portmonnaie.


----------



## Johnny Jape (13. Dezember 2008)

hässlicher als die spacejunks buxen gehts wohl nimmer


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Dezember 2008)

1. motzen kann jeder
2. auf der seite hast du design vorschläge, der kann dir basteln was du willst.

ergo - wer keine ahnung hat - du kennst den rest.


----------



## Johnny Jape (13. Dezember 2008)

ok
teuer und hässlich

mir ist wurst was der alles so im auftrag macht
die seite hat mich nur abgeschreckt, der kann machen was er will aber nicht für mich
bah 

für den preis bekomme ich 5 hosen


----------



## acid-driver (13. Dezember 2008)

schonmal mit ner hose von rotwild versucht?

die hat eine mit reisverschluss verschließbare. passt auch recht viel rein und ist kein "sack"


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Dezember 2008)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> ok
> teuer und hässlich
> 
> mir ist wurst was der alles so im auftrag macht
> ...



Also meine space Junks hosen sehen so gut aus das ich damit sogar abends weggehen kann ohne das jemand die dinger als bikehosen enttarnt.
die sehen aus wie alltagshosen, nur mit dem unterschied das die dinger weit besser funktionieren.  

der integrierte gürtel usw sind extrem unauffällig und funktional.

im vergleich zu z.B. ner platzangst hose sind die dinger 10 mal besser.
funktional wie optisch.

es zwingt ja keiner die dinger aus rosa spandex mit noppen fertigen zu lassen. 

anbei - ich will sehen wo du für 120 euro 4 gleichwertie bikehosen kriegst.
dem threaderöffner ist mit deinem komischen gebrabbel kein stück weit geholfen.

mfg
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (14. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich die hässlich und teuer finde ist das meine Meinung. 
Daß Du jetzt persönlich werden mußt ist eine Unsitte eines jeden Internetforums, denn es geht hier nicht um keine Ahnung bzw. komisches Gebrabbel sondern um Meinungen, wenn Du die so schön und funktional findest bitte, mir Wurst, jedem das seine, ich finde sie immer noch hässlich.

und hier sind genug Hosen mit Taschen die auch günstig sind und meiner Meinung nach  nicht aussehen als möchte man das Spaceshuttle betreten.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=1095
http://stores.ebay.com/JENTSCH-RACI...colZ4QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ227546011QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Und ich weiss ebenfalls nicht was an einer Platzangst Eland nicht funktional ist, dezentes Design haben die auch noch. Und Taschen satt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Dezember 2008)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> Wenn ich die hässlich und teuer finde ist das meine Meinung.
> Daß Du jetzt persönlich werden mußt ist eine Unsitte eines jeden Internetforums, denn es geht hier nicht um keine Ahnung bzw. komisches Gebrabbel sondern um Meinungen, wenn Du die so schön und funktional findest bitte, mir Wurst, jedem das seine, ich finde sie immer noch hässlich.
> 
> und hier sind genug Hosen mit Taschen die auch günstig sind und meiner Meinung nach  nicht aussehen als möchte man das Spaceshuttle betreten.
> ...



Also als erstes werd ich nicht persönlich, du beleidigst jemanden den du nicht kennst (die firma space junks), die leute die die klamotten tragen (aka - mich) und sprichst den produkten qualität und Stil ab obwohl du weder was von SJ in der hand hattest geschweige denn jemals was davon besessen hast.

ich frag mich was du für ein problem hast - ich werd nicht persönlich. wenn ich persönlich werde dann brauch ich dazu kein anonymes Internetforum. 

Grad die Platzangst hat ich schon mal in der Hand, die Verarbeitung und der Schnitt waren mir die Knete definitiv nicht wert. 

Du führst als Beispiel die Platzangst Eland an:
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Beinabschlüsse immens blöd gemacht
Dazu sind die Taschen auf dem Hosenbein viel zu neidrig angebracht, die gehen ja schon fast bis ins Knie.Je nachdem wie dicke Oberschenkel man hat wirft es auch alles was in den Taschen ist umher. Das muss ich nicht haben.  Der Reißverschluss knapp unterm Knie ist meiner Meinung nach auch das letzte, der scheuert nur. 
Und Dezent ist für mich definitiv was anderes. 

 Der größte Vorteil von SJ liegt ja darin das dir die Dinger von Haus auf nicht in Größen sondern nur auf Maß gibt. Genau darum sind die Dinger so weit wie du sie brauchst damit du samt Protektoren super rein passt, die ist dort weiter geschnitten wo du den bewegungsspielraum brauchst und dort wo nicht da ist sie enger.

Bewegungsspielraum ist super gegeben und dazu halt die Taschen nach maß. Der kann dir ne Tasche auch so machen das dein GPS rein passt ohne zu zerkratzen und ohne drin rum zu rutschen. Auch die beinabschlüsse sind viel intelligenter gelöst als bei Platzangst, evtl kannst du auch die ganze Hose ohne Außennaht kriegen. (wo nix ist kann nix reißen). Innen ist je nach Wunsch ein überaus funktionaler Liner. Je nachdem was du brauchst kannst du die Dinger mit viel Mesh zur Lüftung oder auch gefüttert haben. 
*
Was du dagegen hältst ist das die produkte hässlich seien. Was ich als interessanten Anspruch empfinde wenn du das Zeug noch nie in der Hand hattest und es dort keine Produkte gibt sondern nur Beispiele was sich Kunden gewünscht haben.*

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Eine gut ausgestattete SJ HOse kostet ca. 140 Euro, eine Platzangst Eland Bla kostet 135 Euro. Da wär für mich die Entscheidung klar. Aber ich hab ja keine Ahnung


----------



## dantist (14. Dezember 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> unterschreib ich glatt.
> gerrits hosen sind genial. habe schon zwei von ihm und es werden sicher noch mehr werden.



Hast du ein Bild von den Hosen? (Die Galerie auf der SJ-Seite ist nicht so aussagekräftig.)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Dezember 2008)

eine ist unischwarz und hat nicht mal die eine außennaht,
die andere ist für den einsatz bergab mit protektoren und als material nva strichtarn abgesetzt mit schwarzem cordura, ein etwas "stranger" entwurf.

fotos gibts die tage.

mfg
stefan


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Dezember 2008)

ich bin gespannt ich dachte mir, ich lasse mir mal ne jacke schneidern...


----------



## Fetzi * (15. Dezember 2008)

Platzangst Kollektion kommt mitte februar , sind n paar nette hosen bei ( hab meine wildbeest für 80 euro bekommen ) aber solang willste wohl nicht warten ?

Die strapazierfahigkeit und die verarbeitung des stoffes/materials sind über jeden zweifel erhaben !!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt ich dachte mir, ich lasse mir mal ne jacke schneidern...



einfach anrufen oder mailen, ist echt ein superber typ.
Das ist eigentlich auch noch ein Argument für SJ, statt Näherinnen in China kriegt deine Kohle ein charismatischer Typ in Niedersachsen/Hannover.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Dezember 2008)

ich bin auf der suche nach einer unverwüstlichen, perfekt passendne jacke, die sowohl für die kneipe als auch für den büro auftritt passt und mich gegen das beschissene hamburger herbstnieselregenwetter wappnet. ich suche perfekte qualität und bin bereit dafür auch zu zahlen.

muss ich mich nächstes jahr mal damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Dezember 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich bin auf der suche nach einer unverwüstlichen, perfekt passendne jacke, die sowohl für die kneipe als auch für den büro auftritt passt und mich gegen das beschissene hamburger herbstnieselregenwetter wappnet. ich suche perfekte qualität und bin bereit dafür auch zu zahlen.
> 
> muss ich mich nächstes jahr mal damit beschäftigen.



passend
dezent
funktional
du bist bereit dafür zu zahlen?

Nix wie ab zu Gerrit 

Ich wette er verpackt dich sanft in imprägniertes Cordura. 

Entweder du kommst mit einer Idee und er macht sie dir sofern sie sinnvoll ist oder du lässt ihn machen. Beides hab ich einmal gemacht und bin kein Mal aufs Maul mit gefallen (im Gegensatz zu vielen regulär erworbenen Kledungsstücken) Ideal ist hinfahren, ist lustig wenn der Mann einen Stift nimmt und innerhalb von 5 Minuten einen Entwurf auf Papier hat den du eigentlich pro forma absegnen kannst. Maß nehmen wird so natürlich auch bisschen idealer. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## farbenfroh (15. Dezember 2008)

mich würde mal ein bild dieser space junk hosen interessieren...die auf der hp machen mich nicht so an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereotom (15. Dezember 2008)

Super Hose, sehr leicht und günstig:

http://www.louis.de/?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=205985

Hat zwei relativ tiefe Hosentaschen und zwei Lüftungsöffnungen mit RV an den Oberschänkeln.


----------



## dubbel (15. Dezember 2008)

3Essen


----------



## ewoq (15. Dezember 2008)

in häufchenbraun


----------



## dantist (15. Dezember 2008)

Wie sind die 3Essen Hosen geschnitten? Eher gross oder normal?


----------



## inar. (8. Februar 2009)

Was für'n Zufall , ich komme grad direkt von SPACE JUNKS , incl. meiner neuen Hose 
( die erste von ihm ist 8 Jahre alt und immer noch intakt ) .

Der Kollege in der Schneiderei rüstet grad auf  , es gibt jetzt neues Material das stärker ist als das bisher verwendete und neutrale Farben ( meine ist Cordura , hellgrau und schwarz )  .

Ausserdem hängt bei dem in der Werkstatt alles voller Fahrräder , kommt gut .

empfehlenswert würde ich mal sagen . . .

die Website hinkt wohl etwas hinterher , aber wenn ihr eine Mail hinschickt kriegt ihr auch eine fachgerechte Antwort , und ich hatte innerhalb von 3 Tagen Materialproben im Briefkasten , die fertige Hose hab ich dann aber selbst abgeholt .

www.spacejunks.com


----------



## Fetzi * (8. Februar 2009)

achso neue collection is da http://www.platzangst.com/


----------



## stahlwok (27. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte den Thread hier aus gegebenem Anlass mal aus der Versenkung holen. Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer DH-Hose (lang oder zum zippen sollte sie sein, bei kurzen Hosen haben scheinbar die meisten Taschen ... ) mit mind. einer Tasche, wo man halbwegs gut Autoschlüssel, Geld und die Liftkarte reinbekommt. Habe jetzt auch schon etwas geschaut, aber außer der Platzangst Bulldog hab ich jetzt noch nicht besonders viel gesehen. Leider gibts die nur in komplett schwarz oder blau, das reißt mich jetzt nicht gerade vom Hocker.

Von TLD scheint es noch was zu geben: SE Pro Bike Pants Corso. Sieht schonmal geil aus, und hat laut Bildern zumindest rechts an der Hüfte ne Tasche. Leider sieht man nicht wie groß die ist. Auch vom Stoff her bin ich mir unsicher, laut Werbetext ist es eine atmungsaktive MTB-Hose ohne Lederverstärkungen etc. Sollte aber schon was reißfestes sein, so wie man's halt kennt!

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit den beiden Hosen gemacht, oder kennt noch andere Modelle die meine Kriterien erfüllen könnten?

Grüße


----------

